
Ask HN: What are some of your favorite puzzles and puzzle resources? - justaguyhere
Preferably lesser known ones, the weirder the better (mechanical puzzles, word puzzles, algorithm puzzles etc)<p>Any resource - books, websites, videos, shops...
======
mtmail
[https://alf.nu/RegexGolf](https://alf.nu/RegexGolf)

------
masonic
Krazydad for Kenkens, including 9x9.

~~~
justaguyhere
Thank you, looks great.

Looks like a lot of them are computer generated, correct?

~~~
masonic
I'd expect most are. What I like is how readable they are, even in low light.

